# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Employment Equity Reporting Deadline: 01 October 2010

## Pastel Payroll Consultant

All businesses must submit their Employment Equity Reports (EEA1, EEA2, and EEA4) this year to the Department of Labour, by 01 October 2010. Small employers that have fewer than 150 employees and employers with fewer than 50 employees but who have an annual turnover that is equal or above the relevant sector threshold indicated in Schedule 4 of the Act, and who reported in 2008, should report in 2010. To read more go to http://www.pastelpayroll.co.za/Paste...ent-Equity.asp

----------


## Dave A

If you missed this deadline, I see the deadline for electronic submission is 15th January 2011.

----------


## Pastel Payroll Consultant

Just a reminder about the electronic deadline for your Employment Equity reports on 15 Jan'11. Visit http://www.labour.gov.za for more information.

----------

